# Eastlake ohio gun show



## gotta hit (Dec 11, 2007)

Radisson Hotels

35000 Curtis Boulvard, Eastlake, OH 44095


http://www.lakecountygunshows.com/


----------



## igmire01 (Sep 13, 2009)

But was it worth going................


----------

